# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  .17 projectiles

## skeet72

im after .17 projectiles for a project that im wanting to try
dont cear what weight or any thing else they just got to be .17 caliber

----------


## sakkaranz

45south got them at a great price

----------


## Nesika

> im after .17 projectiles for a project that im wanting to try
> dont cear what weight or any thing else they just got to be .17 caliber


Are you after large quantities or more like 10 x projectiles of different brands/weights to try different loads?

----------


## veitnamcam

Air rifle pellets 500 for 8 bucks

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 45SOUTH

> Are you after large quantities or more like 10 x projectiles of different brands/weights to try different loads?


hi I have a part box here is you only need a dozen or so 

Quentin

----------

